# Non-existent domain in Nslookup



## Adriana (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi

I have one external DNS ip address and one private DNS ip address.

Both have same name "testando.com.br".

I receive the following error message when i try to open www.testando.com.br and webmail.testando.com.br in browser: 

"www.testando.com.br could not be found. Please check the name and try again"

But internet access (www.microsoft.com.br, for example) is ok.


In nslookup i receive an error message :
Can´t find www.testando.com.br. Non-existent domain


Why? :4-dontkno 
And How can i resolve this ?


Thanks

Adriana


----------



## Adriana (Mar 23, 2005)

ok.

:laugh:


----------

